
'Emotional' robot is all heart - gibsonf1
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1485372.ece
======
helveticaman
It just looks like a fancy furby to me. However, wrapping the robot in cloth
(á la cloth mother) looks like an inspired decision.

------
Allocator2008
I think this may tell us more about humans than about robots. Notice how the
article mentions some children at the London Science Museum enjoy
cuddling/"babying" the robot, others want to try and scare the robot. Maybe
trying to simulate emotions in robots will give us insight into human emotions
and perhaps open up ways to encourage "the better angels of our nature".

